# Problème de SAV ? Vos droits



## coretech (11 Janvier 2008)

Vous venez dacheter un ordinateur, périphérique ou autre et il est déjà en panne ? Voici quelques pistes à explorées :

Tout dabord, vous devez connaître les différences entre la vente à distance et la vente en magasin, cette dernière ne propose pas de droit de rétractation :

Vous venez de réaliser un achat sur Internet ou en VPC, et le produit livré ne vous convient pas ? Pas de panique, la législation française protège le consommateur...
Comme stipulé dans l'article L121-20 du code de la consommation, vous disposez d'un délai de 7 jours francs pour retourner ces articles au commerçant. Attention toutefois certains articles ne peuvent pas être retournés (notamment les CD, K7, DVD, et logiciels s'ils ont été déballés), conformément à l'article L121-20-2 (ces exceptions sont d'ailleurs souvent rappelées dans les conditions générales de vente des sites e-commerce).

Le point le plus important de l'article L121-20 reste sans aucun doute le fait que ce droit de rétractation peut être exercé « sans avoir à justifier de motifs ni à payer de pénalités », sauf pour les frais de retour du produit (frais de port) qui restent à votre charge.
Il vous faudra souvent obtenir un numéro de retour avant de retourner le produit, une procédure simple et rapide sur la majorité des sites (le plus souvent la demande peut se faire par email). Méfiez-vous en revanche des sites qui vous imposent d'appeler un numéro surtaxé pour obtenir ce fameux numéro : ils ne respectent pas l'article L121-20 du code de la consommation précédemment cité. Deux scénarios sont alors possibles... (Source iconso.com)


*La vente en magasin :*
Contrairement aux idées reçu, le marchant nest pas dans lobligation de vous échanger votre appareil, même si ont est dans le cas dune panne au déballage. Il est obligé de vous proposer une solution (bien souvent, le retour SAV). Nacceptez jamais de contacter le constructeur directement « vous devez voir avec le constructeur » : dans se cas, vous devez lui rappeler lui son devoir de garanti de conformité, art. « L. 211-1 à L. 211-18 », qui vous donne responsable de ce que vous vendez (et non le fabriquant, pendant les 6 premiers mois) :

Art. L. 211-4. Le vendeur est tenu de livrer un bien conforme au contrat et répond des défauts de conformité existant lors de la délivrance. Il répond également des défauts de conformité résultant de l'emballage, des instructions de montage ou de l'installation lorsque celle-ci a été mise à sa charge par le contrat ou a été réalisée sous sa responsabilité.

Art. L. 211-9. En cas de défaut de conformité, l'acheteur choisit entre la réparation et le remplacement du bien. Toutefois, le vendeur peut ne pas procéder selon le choix de l'acheteur si ce choix entraîne un coût manifestement disproportionné au regard de l'autre modalité, compte tenu de la valeur du bien ou de l'importance du défaut. Il est alors tenu de procéder, sauf impossibilité, selon la modalité non choisie par l'acheteur.
Essayez de trouver une solution avec le vendeur, quitte à lenvoyer au SAV (lappareil, pas le vendeur).


*Si, après retour la panne est toujours présente :*
Première chose à faire : envoyer un recommandé avec accusé de réception, cest la seule preuve valable en cas de conflit.

Dans tous les cas de litiges, sachez que vos appelles téléphoniques et vos visites en magasin ne représentent aucune preuve de votre bonne foie à vouloir trouver une solution. Comme tout bon courrier noublié pas dy inclure lhistorique et, chose importante, de mettre en copie vers une association de consommateur (la répression de fraudes nest pas compétente dans se genre daffaire), mais vous pouvez comme même lajouter... Lidéale de joindre le nom du contacte qui vous avez eu par téléphone, prouvant votre capacité à passer à laction.

*
Ma machine ne fonctionne toujours pas, malgré son retour à 2 reprises au SAV !*
Dans se cas, le revendeur prouve son incapacité à réparer votre appareil :

Art. L. 211-10. Si la réparation et le remplacement du bien sont impossibles, l'acheteur peut rendre le bien et se faire restituer le prix ou garder le bien et se faire rendre une partie du prix.

Si la solution demandée, proposée ou convenue en application de l'article L. 211-9 ne peut être mise en uvre dans le délai d'un mois suivant la réclamation de l'acheteur ;

Ou si cette solution ne peut l'être sans inconvénient majeur pour celui-ci compte tenu de la nature du bien et de l'usage qu'il recherche.
La résolution de la vente ne peut toutefois être prononcée si le défaut de conformité est mineur.

Art. L. 211-12. L'action résultant du défaut de conformité se prescrit par deux ans à compter de la délivrance du bien.
Vices cachés

(Art. 1641 à 1649 du Code civil)

Art. 1641. Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l'usage auquel on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage, que l'acheteur ne l'aurait pas acquise, ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix, s'il les avait connus.
L'acheteur y a droit, quel que soit le produit acheté, quel que soit le vendeur, même s'il n'y a pas de contrat écrit. La garantie légale couvre tous les frais entraînés par les vices cachés. Le défaut doit être antérieur à la vente et rendre les produits impropres à l'usage auquel ils sont destinés. Un remboursement partiel ou total peut être obtenu, ou bien la résolution du contrat.
Attention : l'action en garantie pour vices cachés doit être intentée dans les plus brefs délais, au maximum 2 ans, à compter de leur découverte.

Voila les infos que j'ai recueilli suite à un problème SAV...

Ci-joint, la totalité de l'article : Direction générale de la concurrence, garantie : questions - réponses.


----------

